# Beretta 8040D question



## smitty901 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am by no means new to firearms. How ever I have never own nor shot a Beretta 8040D. I picked up a Like new LEO turn in for a very low price. 
Some reading suggest that the decock can be added to it and that some trigger work may improve the double action only for some shooters.
I am interested any any in put one the fire arm. I purchased it because it was so low priced and with the weapons I own the 40 is one 
I had just by passed over the years.


----------

